

Failure Is The Engine That Drives The Future - AliCollins
http://thecodist.com/article/failure_is_the_engine_that_drives_the_future

======
AliCollins
So how did you get over "the fear" and out of the comfort zone of regular work
(assuming you don't get pushed!) and actually start taking these risks? Is the
fear of failure a sign of lack of entrepreneurial spirit, or just a sensible
weighing up of current priorities?

